# Blutiges Dämonenschwert



## HP00 (22. April 2009)

Wer kann mir sagen was das Dauer-Quest (Episch) blutiges Dämonenschwert auf sich hat , wann das endet und was gibt es dafür ?


----------



## Shariko (22. April 2009)

Gute Frage. Ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass das die besagte epische Questreihe ist, wo ich aber auch noch nicht weiß, wohin die führen wird. Jedenfalls geht die höchstwahrscheinlich bis in den Highlvl-Bereich.
Einfach mal weiterverfolgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hilas (22. April 2009)

Die Epic Geht bis bis lvl 48 und führt euch bis in den Staubteufel Canyon.

Was es dafür gibt verrate ich jetzt allerding nicht will den spaß nicht verderben.


----------



## Shariko (22. April 2009)

Hilas schrieb:


> Die Epic Geht bis bis lvl 48 und führt euch bis in den Staubteufel Canyon.
> 
> Was es dafür gibt verrate ich jetzt allerding nicht will den spaß nicht verderben.


Sowas in der Art hat ich mir schon gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch gut, dass du uns nicht verräts, was uns da erwartet. Selber rausfinden finde ich persönlich auch immer besser als das mir einer sagt, was da kommt. Sonst geht ja der ganze Spaß flöten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tomriddle (22. April 2009)

HP00 schrieb:


> Wer kann mir sagen was das Dauer-Quest (Episch) blutiges Dämonenschwert auf sich hat , wann das endet und was gibt es dafür ?




naja du findest den Schatz halt bekommst 3 grüne Items ich hatte nen 2H Stab, Einhand Axt und Mainhand Schwert.
Und du bekomst ein Geheiminiss verraten und ne Folgequest nachdem du den Schatz gefunden hast die ich aber noch nicht gemacht habe.


----------



## Fusie (22. April 2009)

tomriddle schrieb:


> naja du findest den Schatz halt bekommst 3 grüne Items ich hatte nen 2H Stab, Einhand Axt und Mainhand Schwert.
> Und du bekomst ein Geheiminiss verraten und ne Folgequest nachdem du den Schatz gefunden hast die ich aber noch nicht gemacht habe.



Das ist nur etwas das mit auf dem Weg liegt, die Quest zieht sich wie oben geschrieben noch eine ganze Ecke weiter.
Ebenso gibt es vor Varanas eine zweite epische Questreihe zu finden, einfach mal die Wirbelwind-Käfer auseinander pflücken und nach einem Schmuckstück suchen.


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (22. April 2009)

nur leider hab ich die zweite quest immer noch nicht bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

werde heute mal auf channel 1 versuchen, das müsste gehen


----------



## Fusie (22. April 2009)

BufferDerBuffsBufft... schrieb:


> nur leider hab ich die zweite quest immer noch nicht bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmmm, komisch, das Schmuckstück bleibt inzwischen sogar oft liegen, sicher das du es nicht schon irgendwo im Inventar liegen hast?
Du musst die Quest dann damit erst starten, und dann geht es in Varanas weiter...


----------



## Shariko (22. April 2009)

Bis jetzt hatte ich das Glück auch noch nicht gehabt, das Schmuckstück zu finden, aber kommt bestimmt noch irgendwann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LyrexX (22. April 2009)

mal ne ganz andere frage wo bekomme ich die quest? hört sich nähmlich sehr interessant an^^


----------



## Shariko (23. April 2009)

Die erste epische Questreihe startet in Logar bei Lola.


----------



## Havoc1985 (23. April 2009)

So gesehen kann ich das Epic nur empfehlen, ich habs gestern mit meinem zweiten char abgeschlossen und muss sagen dass mir die Belohnung doch ziemlich zusagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt bin ich richtig heißt drauf 50 zu werden *g*


----------



## Tardok (23. April 2009)

Shariko schrieb:


> Die erste epische Questreihe startet in Logar bei Lola.



Richtig, und die für die 2te muss man vor Varanas Wirbelwindkäfer töten, die droppen ein item, das die 2te Epic Quest Reihe startet


----------



## BufferDerBuffsBufft... (23. April 2009)

sind das die Käfer vor der Brücke? die haben mei mir grad alle den bug, dass ich be denen die Nahmen nicht sehen kann XD


----------



## Havoc1985 (23. April 2009)

BufferDerBuffsBufft... schrieb:


> sind das die Käfer vor der Brücke? die haben mei mir grad alle den bug, dass ich be denen die Nahmen nicht sehen kann XD



Sollten genau die sein, einfach Käfer töten bis Luminos Symbol droppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (23. April 2009)

Lediglich die "Kuhkäfer" sind nun namenlos geworden, hat sich vielleicht einer über den Namen beschwert und nun wird ein neuer gesucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havoc1985 (24. April 2009)

Naja wobei der Name eigentlich schon ziemlich treffend ist ^^

Sehen ja aus wie große Kühe XD
Erinnert irgendwie an Futurama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shariko (26. April 2009)

Havoc1985 schrieb:


> Sehen ja aus wie große Kühe XD
> Erinnert irgendwie an Futurama
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, die Wirbelwindkäfer sind diese bronzefarbenden vor Varanas (die immer noch z. T. keinen Namen anzeigen). Man muß schon ein guten Teil umkloppen, um das Teil zu bekommen, aber es droppt auf alle Fälle. Nebenbei kann man die Käferbeine für ne Tagesquest sammeln^^


----------



## Fusie (26. April 2009)

Wie geschrieben, gibt 2 Arten, einmal jene ehemaligen Kuhkäfer, die nun [] heißen und dann die Wirbelwind-Käfer, die noch immer Wirbelwind-Käfer heißen und in Silberquell ab Varanas leicht nordöstlich dem Flussverlauf folgend zu finden sind.

Sobald man auf die Kupferpanzer-Käfer trifft ist man schon zu weit gen Norden gewandert, ansonsten hilft es auch einen Lowlevel eben um "Hilfe" zu bitten, also das der mal eben ein paar von den Wirbelwind-Käfern schlachtet, sofern es mit dem Schmuckstück nicht klappen sollte.


----------



## chucky176 (3. Mai 2009)

ich würde mal ganz stark darauf wetten dass es zu ende des quests ein blutiges dämonenschwert gibt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havoc1985 (5. Mai 2009)

chucky176 schrieb:


> ich würde mal ganz stark darauf wetten dass es zu ende des quests ein blutiges dämonenschwert gibt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein ^^ Gibt andre Items.

Enttäuscht war ich jedoch vom zweiten Epic. Das Ende war ziemlich flach...


----------

